
You are your biggest failure - cblackthornekc
https://medium.com/devops-dudes/you-are-your-biggest-failure-48f3f389e97d
======
qubex
And to quote some of Despair.com’s all-time best Demotivators: The only
recurring factor in all of your failed relationships is you. It could just be
that the purpose of your life is to serve as a warning to others.

~~~
cblackthornekc
hahahaha, that's beautiful.

